# CSK - CrowdSpark Ltd



## bocky (13 April 2010)

Is anyone interested in following PIE networks?

They will be in Melbourne (city) on the 24th April (Monday)

If anyone is interested let me know and I will be able to organize for a small presentation. I have good contacts with the company.

Background: manufacture WI-FI hubs for mobile internet usage. Business model is similar to Customers (CUS.asx). IN an exclusive negotiation period with Telstra at present. Such a deal would be a real company maker.


----------



## ROE (17 April 2010)

*Re: PIE - pieNETWORKS*

I cant see this compared to Customers for many reasons

this sort of business is a great bleed on capital with very low return

it probably has better luck in 1990's during the dot.com boom  but I am open for 
people to prove me wrong


----------



## simmomelb (2 March 2012)

*PIE suspended*

Hi all,

So I am new to the stock market and I am hoping to get some advice on a recent investment I made.  I purchased shares in ASX: PIE a couple of weeks back when it was 0.008, however these shares have now been suspended for almost 3 weeks which concerns me.

Does anyone know where I should head to get more advice on this? I have contacted the organisation pieNETWORKS, however I am struggling to get any info from them accept that they are in discussions with Telstra (about the rollout of their webPhone).

Is it normal for shares to be suspended for this length of time?


----------



## McLovin (3 March 2012)

*Re: PIE - pieNETWORKS*

I can't believe these guys are still around! I remember buying shares on the float when I was about 17. Those were the days anything to do with the internet would rocket up on listing. I remember having a 10 bagger with Boss Resources bought it 7c just before it changed its name to Aussie Online and went to 70c. 



			
				simmomelb said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I should head to get more advice on this? I have contacted the organisation pieNETWORKS, however I am struggling to get any info from them accept that they are in discussions with Telstra (about the rollout of their webPhone).




The announcement on the 13th of Feb didn't sound too positive. The fact that they said they would hope to update the market by the 17th and still haven't said anything would lead me to believe that when the news comes out it will bad.


----------



## System (21 August 2014)

*Re: PIE - pieNETWORKS*

On August 20th, 2014, PieNetworks Limited (PIE) changed its name and ASX code to Newzulu Limited (NWZ).


----------



## System (4 December 2017)

On December 4th, 2017, Newzulu Limited (NWZ) changed its name and ASX code to CrowdSpark Ltd (CSK).


----------

